# preserving the chance to create life...ivf wales in the news



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/health-news/2008/06/30/clinic-preserves-the-chance-to-create-life-91466-21170766/

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that Fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

I have read this isnt it good it gives hope to a lot of people affected by this thanks for showing us kara


----------

